# Do I really need to buy this 2020 Fusion?



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

To start, I just paid off a manual, 1L, 3-cylinder 2017 Focus (fun car, and perfect for uber) that I previously leased for 3years at $240/month. The payoff was $7,300 with taxes/title/registration included, so a decent car for under $16k final cost (the lease incentives back on Memorial Day 2017 were insanely good!). A similar mileaged used one can't be found nationwide for sale under $10k. Also, I was 12,000 over on mileage ($1,800 penalty), so buying it outright was a no-brainer after this car just turned off about $50k in 3 years and I saved a huge chunk of it. Just got the brake pads/rotors & tires changed and it feels like a brand new car. I plan to keep this Focus forever as a commuter car and still hustle uber with it when things get back to normal and I have the time. It's eligible for uber in VA until 20*32*, so I can ride this one until the end.

Conundrum: Ford gave me a $1,000 Private Cash Offer hoping I'd turn in the lease and buy/lease a new one. The Focus model is dead, so a Fusion is my only uber sedan option except that it'll be a dead model next year too. This fact, plus the PCO offer and all the other cash rebates has the out-the-door price on a no option Fusion SE at $19,200 (tax/title/registration included). I received $2k in local grants due to covid that I should be using on my sole-proprietor "business", so this has the total cost to me @$17,200.

I plan to uber the heck out of it before the 3-year/36k miles warranty expires, then sell it before it hits 4 years old and 50,000 miles. If I can get at least $10k back for it in 2024, it'll cost me only $150/month over 4 earnings seasons and turn over at least $40k in 40k+ miles. And then I still have my paid-off Focus that'll be under 60,000 miles with some sparse use, and give me real shot at lasting ~5 more years until I'm finally done with this without too many costly repairs.

But if things don't really come back with uber, I've now got a nicer Fusion too that I'm paying for but not earning with it. Since the cost to me is so low and the mileage will be in 4-digits I feel like I'd have no trouble selling it quick (private/CarMax/givemetheVIN) for $15k+ and not totally lose my shirt over this bet, if I sense uber turned really has soured and is never coming back within a year or so. (And again, will still have my Focus.)

*Pros:*
+Easier to drive, roomier, nicer ride (more tip$)
+Qualifies for uberCOMFORT in DC (an extra 10% every couple dozen uberX rides?)
+3yr/36,000 mile warranty, so no worries
+Negligible costs beyond gas/oil changes
+Covers my car needs for up to ~10+ years, so won't need to buy a new one for a decade
+Chances of this being a financial disaster are low

*Cons:*
-Costs money (but not outrageous and could actually come out ahead of just driving only the Focus)
-Too risky? Straight gambling?
-Am an I overconfident in uber coming back? DC is insanely busy city in normal weeks and already coming back, but am I overestimating it?

Do I buy this 2020 Fusion? What would you do in this situation?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It sounds like you've done the homework. if you're in the financial position to be able to pay the payment without having income from Uber then I pull the trigger. But if you're going to have to rely on fares from Uber to pay the payment then I would probably pass.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Good luck trying to only get/put under 50k miles on it in 3-4 yrs like you're predicting. You can easily put 1-3k miles on a car in a month, depending on how much you drive it. I had a 2018 Ford Focus Ecoboost & in less than 1 yrs time, put almost 27k on it simply driving for Uber. Never broke down on me, did all the maintenance on it, great car. Im fortunate that my buddy is an Executive @ a dealership here in Southern California, so i owed NOTHING on it once I traded it in & was over the mileage.

I have a 2019 Fusion SE Hybrid now, pretty bad ass car. Try to get the "premium package" maintenance wise if you can, youll pay a little more per month, but well worth it. I pay nothing for oil changes, brakes, etc.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

UberTrent9 said:


> Good luck trying to only get/put under 50k miles on it in 3-4 yrs like you're predicting. You can easily put 1-3k miles on a car in a month, depending on how much you drive it. I had a 2018 Ford Focus Ecoboost & in less than 1 yrs time, put almost 27k on it simply driving for Uber. Never broke down on me, did all the maintenance on it, great car. Im fortunate that my buddy is an Executive @ a dealership here in Southern California, so i owed NOTHING on it once I traded it in & was over the mileage.
> 
> I have a 2019 Fusion SE Hybrid now, pretty bad ass car. Try to get the "premium package" maintenance wise if you can, youll pay a little more per month, but well worth it. I pay nothing for oil changes, brakes, etc.


Been doing this seven years, so I've got the routine down. I refuse to drive for pennies and only hit it hard during the highest demand hours. I have a day job downtown so I'm going to/from work on a filter, then freestyle for a couple hundred bucks on the weekend and then filter myself home once I'm done. 15,000 miles is about the max I could do in a year because I just don't have time for more.

_*"I pay nothing for oil changes, brakes, etc." *_Trust me...you've definitely paid for it.
Those premium maintenance packages that get sold to you back in the finance office are for the mathematically and financially challenged, especially on a new car. 6 oil changes at $40 a pop and a brakepad/rotor change brought the maintenance total for the Focus to $700 over 48,000 miles.
Also, you didn't get to walk away from the mileage overage on your Focus because that's impossible with the way leases work. But your buddy did get it rolled into your Fusion payment without you noticing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SOLA-RAH said:


> To start, I just paid off a manual, 1L, 3-cylinder 2017 Focus (fun car, and perfect for uber) that I previously leased for 3years at $240/month. The payoff was $7,300 with taxes/title/registration included, so a decent car for under $16k final cost (the lease incentives back on Memorial Day 2017 were insanely good!). A similar mileaged used one can't be found nationwide for sale under $10k. Also, I was 12,000 over on mileage ($1,800 penalty), so buying it outright was a no-brainer after this car just turned off about $50k in 3 years and I saved a huge chunk of it. Just got the brake pads/rotors & tires changed and it feels like a brand new car. I plan to keep this Focus forever as a commuter car and still hustle uber with it when things get back to normal and I have the time. It's eligible for uber in VA until 20*32*, so I can ride this one until the end.
> 
> Conundrum: Ford gave me a $1,000 Private Cash Offer hoping I'd turn in the lease and buy/lease a new one. The Focus model is dead, so a Fusion is my only uber sedan option except that it'll be a dead model next year too. This fact, plus the PCO offer and all the other cash rebates has the out-the-door price on a no option Fusion SE at $19,200 (tax/title/registration included). I received $2k in local grants due to covid that I should be using on my sole-proprietor "business", so this has the total cost to me @$17,200.
> 
> ...


BUY IT !

BUY IT !!

BUY IT !!!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Been doing this seven years, so I've got the routine down. I refuse to drive for pennies and only hit it hard during the highest demand hours. I have a day job downtown so I'm going to/from work on a filter, then freestyle for a couple hundred bucks on the weekend and then filter myself home once I'm done. 15,000 miles is about the max I could do in a year because I just don't have time for more.
> 
> _*"I pay nothing for oil changes, brakes, etc." *_Trust me...you've definitely paid for it.
> Those premium maintenance packages that get sold to you back in the finance office are for the mathematically and financially challenged, especially on a new car. 6 oil changes at $40 a pop and a brakepad/rotor change brought the maintenance total for the Focus to $700 over 48,000 miles.
> ...


Why should I pay anything for oil changes and/or new brakes, when I don't have to. Yes, Im technically paying by the extra $15 a month onto my payments, but that's fine. No oop expenses on the spot.

My extra money for my mileage overrage really wasn't that bad. He told me how much it'd be & Im fine with that.

I dont do Uber FT either & like I said, didn't take long for me to start putting miles on the Focus. Im alloted 15k a year like you, in Sept it'll be 1 yr that I've had the Fusion & I won't even be @ 14k by then & the car came with 3204 miles on it when I got it. The Covid 19 helped that big time obviously, as did an almost 4 months of not driving it, due to being hospitalized. Haven't driven for Uber, nor picked up one person for a ride in 6 months, I will eventually though, just not sure when.

My buddy says my next car will probably be a Honda, as my credit score will be close to 700+ by then & I'll have better income & won't need to do Uber at all. Plus, my payments will be a lot less than they are now.

But good on you for getting the Fusion, you'll like the car.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> To start, I just paid off a manual, 1L, 3-cylinder 2017 Focus (fun car, and perfect for uber) that I previously leased for 3years at $240/month. The payoff was $7,300 with taxes/title/registration included, so a decent car for under $16k final cost (the lease incentives back on Memorial Day 2017 were insanely good!). A similar mileaged used one can't be found nationwide for sale under $10k. Also, I was 12,000 over on mileage ($1,800 penalty), so buying it outright was a no-brainer after this car just turned off about $50k in 3 years and I saved a huge chunk of it. Just got the brake pads/rotors & tires changed and it feels like a brand new car. I plan to keep this Focus forever as a commuter car and still hustle uber with it when things get back to normal and I have the time. It's eligible for uber in VA until 20*32*, so I can ride this one until the end.
> 
> Conundrum: Ford gave me a $1,000 Private Cash Offer hoping I'd turn in the lease and buy/lease a new one. The Focus model is dead, so a Fusion is my only uber sedan option except that it'll be a dead model next year too. This fact, plus the PCO offer and all the other cash rebates has the out-the-door price on a no option Fusion SE at $19,200 (tax/title/registration included). I received $2k in local grants due to covid that I should be using on my sole-proprietor "business", so this has the total cost to me @$17,200.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna sound like Debbie Downer but perhaps you should save the money every month that you have for a car note and buy a Fusion cash in 1 or 2 years pure cash.

.... now what I would actually do is just drive the Focus until the wheels fall off, then buy a car cash.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> To start, I just paid off a manual, 1L, 3-cylinder 2017 Focus (fun car, and perfect for uber) that I previously leased for 3years at $240/month. The payoff was $7,300 with taxes/title/registration included, so a decent car for under $16k final cost (the lease incentives back on Memorial Day 2017 were insanely good!). A similar mileaged used one can't be found nationwide for sale under $10k. Also, I was 12,000 over on mileage ($1,800 penalty), so buying it outright was a no-brainer after this car just turned off about $50k in 3 years and I saved a huge chunk of it. Just got the brake pads/rotors & tires changed and it feels like a brand new car. I plan to keep this Focus forever as a commuter car and still hustle uber with it when things get back to normal and I have the time. It's eligible for uber in VA until 20*32*, so I can ride this one until the end.
> 
> Conundrum: Ford gave me a $1,000 Private Cash Offer hoping I'd turn in the lease and buy/lease a new one. The Focus model is dead, so a Fusion is my only uber sedan option except that it'll be a dead model next year too. This fact, plus the PCO offer and all the other cash rebates has the out-the-door price on a no option Fusion SE at $19,200 (tax/title/registration included). I received $2k in local grants due to covid that I should be using on my sole-proprietor "business", so this has the total cost to me @$17,200.
> 
> ...


If you uber the heck out of it the warrantee will be over in about 6 months.
Youll be upside down about $5 grand. Dont forget you can be fired at
any time for any or no reason at all.
The answer to this question is a no brainer. I dont even believe you asked it.
This is a troll post right?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you uber the heck out of it the warrantee will be over in about 6 months.
> Youll be upside down about $5 grand. Dont forget you can be fired at
> any time for any or no reason at all.
> The answer to this question is a no brainer. I dont even believe you asked it.
> This is a troll post right?


The " UBER SUDDEN DEATH ROUND"!

MY DRIVER WAS DRUNK.
I WANT MY $3.00 BACK !


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm gonna sound like Debbie Downer but perhaps you should save the money every month that you have for a car note and buy a Fusion cash in 1 or 2 years pure cash.
> 
> .... now what I would actually do is just drive the Focus until the wheels fall off, then buy a car cash.


I've got the cash to buy the Fusion now. I can either cut a check at the dealer, or I can finance it if I need to in order to get all the incentives/rebates then turn around and pay it off in full in a month.

Normally I'd never consider doing this, but:
A) Opportunities to buy a car for ~35% off MSRP don't come around too often.
B) The Focus is the car I want to hold on to forever...it's unique, fun to drive, gets 40 mpg on the highway, and they don't make 'em anymore. "Renting" this Fusion for 3-4 years extends the life of my Focus.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you uber the heck out of it the warrantee will be over in about 6 months.
> Youll be upside down about $5 grand. Dont forget you can be fired at
> any time for any or no reason at all.
> The answer to this question is a no brainer. I dont even believe you asked it.
> This is a troll post right?


Plan is to skip fall & winter and put it into service on Valentine's Day next year. That gives me 28 months to uber 36,000 miles to stay within the warranty. 1,300 miles/month is all I need to make bank at this. Then re-assess in June 2023.

I don't drive around aimlessly like so many of y'all who seem to love racking up dead miles. Every mile I drive has a purpose and 9 times out of 10 is on a filter to where I'm going.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The " UBER SUDDEN DEATH ROUND"!
> 
> MY DRIVER WAS DRUNK.
> I WANT MY $3.00 BACK !


And on the 3rd one permanent deactivation !!!!


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> To start, I just paid off a manual, 1L, 3-cylinder 2017 Focus (fun car, and perfect for uber) that I previously leased for 3years at $240/month. The payoff was $7,300 with taxes/title/registration included, so a decent car for under $16k final cost (the lease incentives back on Memorial Day 2017 were insanely good!). A similar mileaged used one can't be found nationwide for sale under $10k. Also, I was 12,000 over on mileage ($1,800 penalty), so buying it outright was a no-brainer after this car just turned off about $50k in 3 years and I saved a huge chunk of it. Just got the brake pads/rotors & tires changed and it feels like a brand new car. I plan to keep this Focus forever as a commuter car and still hustle uber with it when things get back to normal and I have the time. It's eligible for uber in VA until 20*32*, so I can ride this one until the end.
> 
> Conundrum: Ford gave me a $1,000 Private Cash Offer hoping I'd turn in the lease and buy/lease a new one. The Focus model is dead, so a Fusion is my only uber sedan option except that it'll be a dead model next year too. This fact, plus the PCO offer and all the other cash rebates has the out-the-door price on a no option Fusion SE at $19,200 (tax/title/registration included). I received $2k in local grants due to covid that I should be using on my sole-proprietor "business", so this has the total cost to me @$17,200.
> 
> ...


Only 50k in 3 years? I put 45k in my first year of ubereats. Plus just changed all 4 tires, front driver side axle, hub, bearings, brakes on all 4 wheels and 5 or 6 oil changes. Thank God for the stimulus check and PUA. Now I just have to replace the serpentine belt.a


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

SOLA-RAH said:


> I've got the cash to buy the Fusion now. I can either cut a check at the dealer, or I can finance it if I need to in order to get all the incentives/rebates then turn around and pay it off in full in a month.
> 
> Normally I'd never consider doing this, but:
> A) Opportunities to buy a car for ~35% off MSRP don't come around too often.
> ...


If you can write a check, write it for a Toyota Camry, not Ford Fusion. They give those rebates because they know they are in trouble competing against Camry and Accord. There is a reason Camry and Accord are beating them. If I were you I would say no thank you to their rebates and go Toyota/Honda.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

SOLA-RAH said:


> To start, I just paid off a manual, 1L, 3-cylinder 2017 Focus (fun car, and perfect for uber) that I previously leased for 3years at $240/month. The payoff was $7,300 with taxes/title/registration included, so a decent car for under $16k final cost (the lease incentives back on Memorial Day 2017 were insanely good!). A similar mileaged used one can't be found nationwide for sale under $10k. Also, I was 12,000 over on mileage ($1,800 penalty), so buying it outright was a no-brainer after this car just turned off about $50k in 3 years and I saved a huge chunk of it. Just got the brake pads/rotors & tires changed and it feels like a brand new car. I plan to keep this Focus forever as a commuter car and still hustle uber with it when things get back to normal and I have the time. It's eligible for uber in VA until 20*32*, so I can ride this one until the end.
> 
> Conundrum: Ford gave me a $1,000 Private Cash Offer hoping I'd turn in the lease and buy/lease a new one. The Focus model is dead, so a Fusion is my only uber sedan option except that it'll be a dead model next year too. This fact, plus the PCO offer and all the other cash rebates has the out-the-door price on a no option Fusion SE at $19,200 (tax/title/registration included). I received $2k in local grants due to covid that I should be using on my sole-proprietor "business", so this has the total cost to me @$17,200.
> 
> ...


Very nice analysis bro, however in the best of the scenarios you would end up with 5 little stars


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

nightshaadow said:


> Only 50k in 3 years? I put 45k in my first year of ubereats. Plus just changed all 4 tires, front driver side axle, hub, bearings, brakes on all 4 wheels and 5 or 6 oil changes. Thank God for the stimulus check and PUA. Now I just have to replace the serpentine belt.a


I bought my 2016 Toyota Corolla for $19,000. I changed brakes and 4 tires once, and after 85,000 miles I sold it back for $11000. I just don't understand why people buy cars other than Toyota, specially for Uber. I just don't get it. Nissans, Chevys, Fords, they are all not good enough.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you uber the heck out of it the warrantee will be over in about 6 months.
> Youll be upside down about $5 grand. Dont forget you can be fired at
> any time for any or no reason at all.
> The answer to this question is a no brainer. I dont even believe you asked it.
> This is a troll post right?


S/he has it all figured out apparently. Yet for some reason, still posts here asking for advice on whether or not s/he should buy it.

I don't understand how one could assume to "drive the heck out of it" & not put a crap ton of excessive mileage & wear & tear on the car, even driving it PT?

I drove my Focus 3-4 times/days a week, 4-8hrs a day for a good 7-9 months & still put close to 20k on it. Never went further than Southern California either(No SD/Vegas/etc).



SOLA-RAH said:


> I don't drive around aimlessly like so many of y'all who seem to love racking up dead miles. Every mile I drive has a purpose and 9 times out of 10 is on a filter to where I'm going.


Unless you can guarantee you'll NEVER have "dead miles", that's a pretty bold statement to make. But hey, You have it all figured out, right?



nightshaadow said:


> Only 50k in 3 years? I put 45k in my first year of ubereats. Plus just changed all 4 tires, front driver side axle, hub, bearings, brakes on all 4 wheels and 5 or 6 oil changes. Thank God for the stimulus check and PUA. Now I just have to replace the serpentine belt.a


Lol! Tried explaining this as well, but s/he won't listen.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

OP has a full-time M-F dayjob in downtown DC, lives in the suburbs, and only drives U/L part-time for "extra money" on the weekends.

So yeah it doesn't matter what car you drive since you're already 100% financially secure due to your cushy dayjob and don't take your U/L business seriously, it's just disposable income for you. I'm so glad you don't have to worry about actually running your business properly.

OP posts his 4.99 star rating thinking that it still matters after 7 years of driving? and he thinks a ford fusion will get him more tips? 🤣


If you actually took U/L seriously as a business you would know there is no financial benefit in trading in your current vehicle for a brand new one, that leasing vehicles has no financial benefit and is only for convenience, and that there is DEFINITELY no financial benefit in maintaining ownership of two vehicles. So all you're really trying to do is avoid putting miles on your "dream car"... the 3 cylinder ford focus 🤣 ... and wasting your money to do it.

P.S. the manual focus can easily last you 10 years/250k miles, and if you don't get bored of it by then you might want to see a doctor.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> OP has a full-time M-F dayjob in downtown DC, lives in the suburbs, and only drives U/L part-time for "extra money" on the weekends.
> 
> So yeah it doesn't matter what car you drive since you're already 100% financially secure due to your cushy dayjob and don't take your U/L business seriously, it's just disposable income for you. I'm so glad you don't have to worry about actually running your business properly.
> 
> ...


Leasing a car is not wise under any circumstance whatsoever. PERIOD! Leasing a car is nothing but longterm renting.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

This is how you get into debt cycles with cars.
Don't do it.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> This is how you get into debt cycles with cars.
> Don't do it.


S/he has it all figured it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SOLA-RAH said:


> To start, I just paid off a manual, 1L, 3-cylinder 2017 Focus (fun car, and perfect for uber) that I previously leased for 3years at $240/month. The payoff was $7,300 with taxes/title/registration included, so a decent car for under $16k final cost (the lease incentives back on Memorial Day 2017 were insanely good!). A similar mileaged used one can't be found nationwide for sale under $10k. Also, I was 12,000 over on mileage ($1,800 penalty), so buying it outright was a no-brainer after this car just turned off about $50k in 3 years and I saved a huge chunk of it. Just got the brake pads/rotors & tires changed and it feels like a brand new car. I plan to keep this Focus forever as a commuter car and still hustle uber with it when things get back to normal and I have the time. It's eligible for uber in VA until 20*32*, so I can ride this one until the end.
> 
> Conundrum: Ford gave me a $1,000 Private Cash Offer hoping I'd turn in the lease and buy/lease a new one. The Focus model is dead, so a Fusion is my only uber sedan option except that it'll be a dead model next year too. This fact, plus the PCO offer and all the other cash rebates has the out-the-door price on a no option Fusion SE at $19,200 (tax/title/registration included). I received $2k in local grants due to covid that I should be using on my sole-proprietor "business", so this has the total cost to me @$17,200.
> 
> ...


If you keep 2 cars you also have to account for insurance. It's why I don't buy a beat up pickup just for the few times I need one. Even just for liability it's not worth it. Cheaper to rent when needed.

Also, will Uber be around in 3 years? How will ride share go if COVID 19 sticks around? I wouldn't bet anything on expecting the same ride-sharing income as in the past. And that's assuming you don't get deactivated over a lying pax who wants a free ride.

I'd figure out which car makes most sense without rideshare guaranteed income. I'd lean to keeping what you got except I'm not a Focus fan. I wouldn't buy a Fusion either, but that's me.

I get offers all the time from Kia trying to get me to upgrade but I don't bite. They'll send more IMO.

Won't "ubering the heck out of it" put a lot more than 12,000 miles a year on it? I know I'm in a spread out city but I drive that and half more BEFORE Uber miles.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you keep 2 cars you also have to account for insurance. It's why I don't buy a beat up pickup just for the few times I need one. Even just for liability it's not worth it. Cheaper to rent when needed.
> 
> Also, will Uber be around in 3 years? How will ride share go if COVID 19 sticks around? I wouldn't bet anything on expecting the same ride-sharing income as in the past. And that's assuming you don't get deactivated over a lying pax who wants a free ride.
> 
> ...


Offers are given by companies that are desperate and their products not great. I have been begging for some discount on a Toyota 4Runner and they say a big No &#128513;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Opportunities to buy a car for ~35% off MSRP don't come around too often.


I'm guessing when UI/PUA money dries up and shit gets really ugly financially in 6-9 months there will be great deals on cars and real estate.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> .... now what I would actually do is just drive the Focus until the wheels fall off, then buy a car cash.


Bingo! That is the way to Uber and come out ahead.



SOLA-RAH said:


> I plan to uber the heck out of it before the 3-year/36k miles warranty expires, then sell it before it hits 4 years old and 50,000 miles.


You realize the oxymoron in your statement above don't you? If you "Uber the heck" out of your car your 3 yr warranty will become a .75 to 1 year warranty and no way 50k miles after 4 years.

Unless you are doing this for fun or a hobby, the way to Uber is with a car with no loan worth under 7k. When I started in 2017 I used an 8 year old van with 180,000 miles on it making the old XL rates and multiplier surge. $$$$

Buying a new car with a loan and using it for Uber you better be well insured and carry loan insurance because if you get in an accident you can easily end up upside down on both the car and the financing.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

New2This said:


> I'm guessing when UI/PUA money dries up and shit gets really ugly financially in 6-9 months there will be great deals on cars and real estate.


Do you think a $42,000 Toyota 4Runner will become $35,000 in 6 months?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Muhammad D said:


> Do you think a $42,000 Toyota 4Runner will become $35,000 in 6 months?


I don't know about that specific model but overall I think* in a few months people aren't going to be buying new cars.

I'm looking at cars now but will wait a few months.

*I'm also an Uber driver so what the **** do I know? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

New2This said:


> I don't know about that specific model but overall I think* in a few months people aren't going to be buying new cars.
> 
> I'm looking at cars now but will wait a few months.
> 
> *I'm also an Uber driver so what the @@@@ do I know? &#129335;‍♂


Uber drivers are jack of all trades &#128513; They do know a thing or two about things


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> To start, I just paid off a manual, 1L, 3-cylinder 2017 Focus (fun car, and perfect for uber) that I previously leased for 3years at $240/month. The payoff was $7,300 with taxes/title/registration included, so a decent car for under $16k final cost (the lease incentives back on Memorial Day 2017 were insanely good!). A similar mileaged used one can't be found nationwide for sale under $10k. Also, I was 12,000 over on mileage ($1,800 penalty), so buying it outright was a no-brainer after this car just turned off about $50k in 3 years and I saved a huge chunk of it. Just got the brake pads/rotors & tires changed and it feels like a brand new car. I plan to keep this Focus forever as a commuter car and still hustle uber with it when things get back to normal and I have the time. It's eligible for uber in VA until 20*32*, so I can ride this one until the end.
> 
> Conundrum: Ford gave me a $1,000 Private Cash Offer hoping I'd turn in the lease and buy/lease a new one. The Focus model is dead, so a Fusion is my only uber sedan option except that it'll be a dead model next year too. This fact, plus the PCO offer and all the other cash rebates has the out-the-door price on a no option Fusion SE at $19,200 (tax/title/registration included). I received $2k in local grants due to covid that I should be using on my sole-proprietor "business", so this has the total cost to me @$17,200.
> 
> ...


Or, just sock up the cost of the new vehicle into the bank and Only Drive The Vehicle You Have Jo Payments On.

Because doing anything else is ******ed.


----------

